# Fayette Co Shltr WV-Zeus,adult,male



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

Zeus is in West Virginia in the Fayette County Shelter that is located in Beckwith . His age is guestimated around 6yo and he's intact. He has an older injury to his right rear leg and has noticeable muscle atrophy in his right thigh and also has a large fluid sac on his right front elbow. He was looked at by a vet when first brought in and vet thinks he could have been hit by a car. 


He's a friendly and kind but doesn't seek lot of attention from people. He barks at other dogs and when introduced to a friendly male he was rather rude and kept barking and jumping and annoyed the dog. He then met a quiet female who ignored his rudeness and they got along fine.


I can't even find a listing for him on the shetler FB page or PF site, but was asked if to help spread the word that he's available. 
Shelter webpage site link: Fayette County Animal Control Center | Petfinder.com
FB link: https://www.facebook.com/Fayette-County-Animal-Control-Center-208832652467806/info/?tab=page_info


The shelter is in a rural location and they have few local adoption. VERY rescue friendly. 


















(304) 574-3682

Email

[email protected]


----------

